# OH BOY,oh boy, oh boy, boyoboyoboyoboyoboyob yeahhhhh!!!



## swedenuck (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Guys, I just decided to pull the trigger on an extended scale 7 string from our dear pal Mike Sherman. This beast will be a 30"-27" fanned fret slice of heaven, 5 piece neck, maple on swamp ash body, custom body shape, Lundgren and Duncan pickups, single string bridges....I'm almost pissing my pants just thinking about it!!!!

Of course I'll keep detailed updates on here as everything progresses, including many many pictures.























Did I mention FUCKUH YEAHUHHHH


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweet...can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

god damn.

Pics?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweet!!! What are you going to tune that beast to? Are you going to stain or dye it? When will it be ready? Can I borrow it?


----------



## Hexer (Jan 23, 2007)

where are the damn pics??? 

seriously: congrats! cant wait to see it!


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure about the tuning yet, I'm getting it in that scale so I can go from standard BEADGBE to F#BEADF#B and maybe even down another whole step from there to be a whole octave below standard guitar tuning. Estimated build time is 4 months and I think I'm gonna go with a charcoal grey stain.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds cool dude. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## metalking (Jan 23, 2007)

that sounds really nice, fanned up to 30'' lovely! swamp ash should sound lovely, ebony board?


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 23, 2007)

you betcha with none of those damn inlay things to mess it up


----------



## msherman (Jan 23, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> you betcha with none of those damn inlay things to mess it up


 C`mon Bryan, You don`t want puppy inlays on the F/B?


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm already warm and fuzzy enough on the outside with my snuggly canadaian mountain man beard, I don't need that making me likewise on the inside. I'd overheat and assplode.

Oh yeah, if anyone wants to purchase an H-207 mine will be up for sale upon completion of this axe so just keep that in the back of your minds for the next 4 months. I'll be selling it with a dimarzio new 7 in the neck and a Duncan Invader in the bridge. It has a couple of scratches, nothing major, needs a new neck pickup ring since it was already cracked to hell when I got it(and hasn't magically repaired itself). Other than that little detail it's in perfect working order, $375 US plus shipping anywhere in North America.


----------



## dpm (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome news! Cheers to both of you


----------



## msherman (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is Bryan`s sketch he sent me.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 25, 2007)

Vaguely reminds me of the shape of my Yamaha RBX bass. Very nice.


----------



## Durero (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats Bryan!!!
nice shape 



don't know _how_ you could resist the puppy inlays though!


----------



## msherman (Jan 25, 2007)

Durero said:


> Congrats Bryan!!!
> nice shape
> 
> 
> ...




Leo, never in a million years would I think I would be asked to inlay a puppy in one of my guitars. I guess those Jam Band guys have a softer side
It`s a rendition taken from a photo of his dog as a pup. It`s going in a Jerry Garcia shape guitar that his fiance is giving to him for a wedding present.
I think they like dogs


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 26, 2007)

I wants some puppy inlays!!


----------



## Durero (Jan 26, 2007)

msherman said:


> Leo, never in a million years would I think I would be asked to inlay a puppy in one of my guitars. I guess those Jam Band guys have a softer side
> It`s a rendition taken from a photo of his dog as a pup. It`s going in a Jerry Garcia shape guitar that his fiance is giving to him for a wedding present.
> I think they like dogs


Oh my god! I didn't even realize that was actually an inlay for a _guitar!_
I thought I remembered seeing some floor inlay work on your site, so I just assumed it was something like that, or for a child's bed or something.

Sounds like that guy's marrying an awesome woman!


----------



## msherman (Jan 26, 2007)

Durero said:


> Oh my god! I didn't even realize that was actually an inlay for a _guitar!_
> I thought I remembered seeing some floor inlay work on your site, so I just assumed it was something like that, or for a child's bed or something.
> 
> Sounds like that guy's marrying an awesome woman!



Here is the guitar in progress. It`s Claro Wlanut Burl over real heavy Ash.


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 26, 2007)

msherman said:


> Here is the guitar in progress. It`s Claro Wlanut Burl over real heavy Ash.



Claro Walnut rocks the world man.....


----------



## Durero (Jan 26, 2007)

Gorgeous Mike!
Beautiful wood - and the puppy inlay is very tasteful and subtle.
That's gonna be a real beauty. Guess the wedding is your deadline eh?


----------



## msherman (Jan 26, 2007)

Durero said:


> Gorgeous Mike!
> Beautiful wood - and the puppy inlay is very tasteful and subtle.
> That's gonna be a real beauty. Guess the wedding is your deadline eh?



Thanks leo. You have guessed wisely young grasshopper. 

When are we going to see some of your latest creations?


----------



## skinhead (Feb 2, 2007)

It's like an Alembic Tribute:

http://www.greensquare.net/alembic/images/GTribute.jpg


----------



## msherman (Feb 2, 2007)

3 of the 10 instruments going into the booth this round are Garcia models. 
All three are different. Here is the second one.


----------



## msherman (Feb 2, 2007)

And back on topic, Bryan and I have decided to change the wood specs for his guitar. We have decided to make it a carved Ziricote top over Swamp Ash.
I`ve had a unique billet of Mottled figure Chechen I`ve been saving for F/B`s that we will use.


----------



## Durero (Feb 2, 2007)

^ Sounds sweet! I bet I'm not the only one drooling in anticipation of more pics.

And what's with the big demand for Garcia's? Do you hang with lots of jam-band folks? 



msherman said:


> When are we going to see some of your latest creations?


Well, you don't wanna hold your breath, but I'm taking a step by step path towards a good multi-string trem system (Steinberger TransTrem inspired) that works with angled bridges needed for multi-scale designs.

So I'm working on an individual bridge design with roller saddles first. I'll test them with a Kahler then proceed to the next step of the trem implementation.

A 9 string prototype with a good trem is my goal.


----------



## msherman (Feb 3, 2007)

Durero said:


> ^ Sounds sweet! I bet I'm not the only one drooling in anticipation of more pics.
> 
> And what's with the big demand for Garcia's? Do you hang with lots of jam-band folks?
> 
> ...




I`ll be starting Bryan`s build on monday and will post pics along the way.
It`s going to look tough!

One of the bands I play in is a Jam Band, and there is a huge J/B scene here in the N/E, hense all the Garcia guitars. 

You MUST keep me posted on the trem as it develops


----------



## swedenuck (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats swedenuck. 

Waiting for a new guitar sucks ass though.


----------



## swedenuck (Feb 28, 2007)

Update time! Construction begins tomorrow! I just got off the phone with Mike and he said he'll start the rough milling work on the neck and body in the morning. Due to stability issues the Chechen board that was going to be used for the fretboard has been swapped out for a slab of Chocobolo instead. It was a beautiful chunk of wood but after seeing Bulb's 8 I have no reservations against Chocobolo. Estimated construction time as of now is 5 weeks, so expect lots of pics to drool over.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 28, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Hexer (Mar 1, 2007)

really good news! 5 weeks? wow, thats cool


----------



## msherman (Mar 24, 2007)

The neck blank for Bryan`s guitar. The Ash for the body can be partially seen in the corner of the pic.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 24, 2007)

msherman said:


> The neck blank for Bryan`s guitar. The Ash for the body can be partially seen in the corner of the pic.



 The color of those woods are fucking amazing...   NICE!


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey guys, haven't posted on this piece of the forum and I thought it's about damn time to keep it up to date. The original Ziricote top has been nixed due to Mike showing me a beautiful board of flamed walnut, and the overall thickness of that board after all is said and done being at least a quarter inch more than the Ziricote. The body is all glued up and is just curing for a bit before the great transformation occurs. The fretboard is all milled down, slotted, and just waiting for the freshly glued headstock ears to cure before joining the neck blank to be carved down to something less plank like. I'm not sure on the exact ETA now but hopefully it's soon, I'm getting so anxious that I can barely sleep at night sometimes. Here's some pics of the fretboard and top to peek at.


----------



## XEN (Apr 16, 2007)

Mike definitely has an exotic wood fetish!

Beautiful!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 16, 2007)

Exceptionally good looking! That's going to be a stunner when it's finished.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice!!! That fretboard wood is very different, in a cool way!  Btw, I'm a HUGE fan of flamed walnut... that's what I'm using for EVERYTHING on my Thorn... here's a shot of my flamed walnut top in case you missed my thread from a while back:













You should ask (if it's not too much trouble, of course) for a shot of the walnut wiped down with some naptha outdoors under some sunlight so you can really see the figure! Mmmmmm walnutty!!!


----------



## Shaman (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn, that guitar is going to be sweeeet! Waiting is a bitch ins't it


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 16, 2007)

I did happen to miss that thread, I'll have to look it up now cause that top is a stunner for sure dude. I've always been a fan of Thorns, they're so natural and elegant.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> I did happen to miss that thread, I'll have to look it up now cause that top is a stunner for sure dude. I've always been a fan of Thorns, they're so natural and elegant.



Definitely, that's part of what drew me to Ron's work.  I've been seeing a lot of stuff in the works from Mr. Sherman, looks like he does some killer work as well! I look forward to seeing this baby completed!


----------



## msherman (Apr 18, 2007)

Made some progress on it today.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 19, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 19, 2007)

Lord thunderin jesus...YESS I'm way too stoked for words right now!!


----------



## XEN (Apr 19, 2007)

Sweet mother of Jehosaphat! Damn fine work!


----------



## Durero (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## swedenuck (May 9, 2007)

View attachment 4645


Some more progress has happened here and it's getting near the home stretch! Just a few more tweaks and then we're ready for paint, great timing too with the canadian dollar at 90 cents american it'll hit me in the wallet a little softer.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 10, 2007)

Good Lord that is one sweet looking guitar.


----------



## Pauly (May 10, 2007)

Interesting design, looking good there!


----------



## Chrisjd (May 10, 2007)

oboyoboyoboyoboyoboy YEAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## swedenuck (May 11, 2007)

Chrisjd said:


> oboyoboyoboyoboyoboy YEAAHHHHH!!!



*Imagine an entirely convincing Homer Simpson impression.

mmmmm, mockery.....ahhhahahahh




Sweet, post number 300!


----------



## Shawn (May 12, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> View attachment 4645
> 
> 
> Some more progress has happened here and it's getting near the home stretch! Just a few more tweaks and then we're ready for paint, great timing too with the canadian dollar at 90 cents american it'll hit me in the wallet a little softer.



Very nice!


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2007)

WOW


----------



## msherman (May 19, 2007)

She`s close Bryan


----------



## Shawn (May 19, 2007)

msherman said:


> She`s close Bryan



That is beautiful.  Lookin' good so far!


----------



## swedenuck (May 19, 2007)

Needless to say I had a hard time sleeping last night.


----------



## Espaul (May 22, 2007)

Finally! A design not too radical but yet beautiful and needless to say heavy lookin'. 

I love the wood and the colour of it! Please don't ruin it with solid colour paint!

Cheers


----------



## swedenuck (May 23, 2007)

Espaul said:


> I love the wood and the colour of it! Please don't ruin it with solid colour paint!



No worries, she's staying natural on the top and maybe getting a transparent colour treatment on the back and sides.


----------



## Espaul (May 25, 2007)

Goodie! 

Lookin' forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 10, 2007)

HEY MIKE!! Sent you an e-mail a little while back but I haven't had a reply yet, hoping this bump might catch your attention. 

I WANT NEWS! 



REALLY!!!


----------



## Durero (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn that's gonna be a beauty!


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 10, 2007)

That's why I'm getting so fucking anxious to hear some news!


----------



## Espaul (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! 

I've seen this guitar a couple of times now, but first now I noticed the incredible fretboard! How is it to play on a guitar with frets that aren't straight?


----------



## Murder Soul (Jul 13, 2007)

Just saw this thread. You mention something about tuning a whole octave lower, why not just go buy a bass then?


----------



## XEN (Jul 13, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Just saw this thread. You mention something about tuning a whole octave lower, why not just go buy a bass then?


----------



## msherman (Jul 13, 2007)

Bryan, check your PM


----------



## XEN (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, Mike's up late!!! LOL


----------



## Durero (Jul 13, 2007)

Espaul said:


> Wow!
> 
> I've seen this guitar a couple of times now, but first now I noticed the incredible fretboard! How is it to play on a guitar with frets that aren't straight?


In my experience it's much more comfortable than regular straight frets. The frets are in a fanned layout which matches what your finger do when you spread them apart. Much more natural than straight frets imo. 



Murder Soul said:


> Just saw this thread. You mention something about tuning a whole octave lower, why not just go buy a bass then?


Probably because he wants a certain guitar-like tone in that range, as well as the overall extended range.


----------



## XEN (Jul 13, 2007)

Leo, what fret is the straight (perpendicular to the strings) one on your Raven?


----------



## Durero (Jul 13, 2007)

12th

Next one I'll go with the 9th - I find that the 45° angled bridge is more comfortable than the 45° angled nut so I'll push more of the angle towards the bridge end.


----------



## XEN (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 13, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Just saw this thread. You mention something about tuning a whole octave lower, why not just go buy a bass then?



having an 8 string isn't about playing like a bass. hitting the low notes yes, but hitting the same notes doesn't make it the same instrument. guitar is still a midrange instrument regardless if tuned as low as a bass. and does not at all produce the low end that a bass does. basically it doesn't replace the role of a bass guitar in a band situation. so therefore playing bass is not a substitute. or the easy solution, i love to play the lowest notes possible when needed in a song, but i don't like to play bass at all. my passion is the guitar and exploring new ranges is one the greatest way to expand. however if you have an 8 and only play on the 8th string then i'd suggest playing bass. cause you aren't utilizing the spectrum an 8 offers.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 13, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Just saw this thread. You mention something about tuning a whole octave lower, why not just go buy a bass then?



A few other guys have answered this question with the same reasoning I have but I'll re-iterate. It's not all about going low for the sake of going low, it's about using the instrument and tones I, and every other listener out there are already familiar with and throwing a new sonic spin on everything. There's something indescribeable about the natural tone you get out of a guitar with a scale length around 30", when clean it's supremely thick and harmonically rich, and when overdriven is simply grotesque. (in the best sense of the term) Even though the scale length is long, it is still a guitar in terms of frequency range, components, and timber. I would go on but I think I have a touch of sun stroke, so back to beer and air conditioning for me.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 31, 2007)

Hope the paper muscley arm paper boy's coming over soon to bring me some good news.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> Hope the muscley arm paper boy's coming over soon to bring me some good news.



 Family Guy FTW


----------



## Durero (Aug 1, 2007)

Will we be getting a pic-story soon Bryan?!


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey leo, where abouts in Vancouver you from??


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 2, 2007)

Durero said:


> Will we be getting a pic-story soon Bryan?!



I fuckin hope so, it seems that the Sherminator has been a little ghostly as of late, I'll probably have to be getting it shipped to Vancouver after I move.


----------



## Durero (Aug 2, 2007)

Well here's to hoping you get some communication from him soon. He certainly does beautiful work. I definitely want to see it when you're in Vancouver! 





muffgoat said:


> Hey leo, where abouts in Vancouver you from??


I'm living in Kerrisdale and I teach guitar at Not Just Another Music Shop (NJAMS). Where are you?

That reminds me I meant to p.m. you a while back after I caught a bit of your show at Pub 340. I had to leave before you were done so I didn't get a chance to say hi. But I must say you're a kick-ass guitarist! There was much righteous riffage & soloing going on there  
Be sure to post whenever you're playing again


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 2, 2007)

Durero said:


> Well here's to hoping you get some communication from him soon. He certainly does beautiful work. I definitely want to see it when you're in Vancouver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man that means alot to hear that as i am always soo critical of my playing. I live in North Delta. We are taking 3-4months off to do a bunch of writing as i just got my first 7 string awhile ago and our new singer is now very comfortable in the band. We should possibly jam one day have some beers or somethin, always up for jammin and ya could prob teach me something lol


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't count me out boys, I doubt that I'm up to snuff with the likes of y'all but I'd still love to come out and play for a bit or at least hang out once I get into Van.


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 3, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> Don't count me out boys, I doubt that I'm up to snuff with the likes of y'all but I'd still love to come out and play for a bit or at least hang out once I get into Van.


Fuck ya dude! we'll get our own little 7 string(and beer) get together in Vancouver. I'm sure your a good player dude, just bring out the 7 and well jam and shit

Hey mike, how much is your average 8 string guitar? say 30" neckscale, neck thru or set neck


----------



## Durero (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah I'm up for it! Bryan when are you coming out here? September for school?

I volunteer my place as a gathering site - got 4, 6, 7, 9, & 10 string instruments here and amps & stuff.

I absolutely love playing metal and I absolutely suck at improvising solos over fast metal riffs, but with some good beer it'll be much fun I'm sure 


Curt are you writing new 7-string stuff with your band? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 4, 2007)

Yup I'll be there at the very beginning of September god willing. Still lookin high and low for a place though, wish I had 1500 a month to spend on some sweet dowtown loft. Maybe you guys know of someone lookin for a roomie or someone looking to rent out a suite.


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah all my new shit is in 7 string, its pretty fuckin sweet. I AM SOO STOKED FOR MY NEW STUFF, Finally started messing with timings


----------



## Durero (Aug 6, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> Yup I'll be there at the very beginning of September god willing. Still lookin high and low for a place though, wish I had 1500 a month to spend on some sweet dowtown loft. Maybe you guys know of someone lookin for a roomie or someone looking to rent out a suite.


Don't know of anything specific to help you there. 
Have you tried Craigslist and the like? There's also bulletin boards at UBC and most schools & colleges for rental notices. I can't remember, is it PAVI you're attending? Or Columbia Academy? They might have some accommodation leads themselves.



muffgoat said:


> Yeah all my new shit is in 7 string, its pretty fuckin sweet. I AM SOO STOKED FOR MY NEW STUFF, Finally started messing with timings


Sounds cool man. You'll have to bring some recordings to show us.


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been pounding craigslist for the last 2 months but I'm having a hell of a time getting people to get back to me. Yeah it's PAVI I'm going to, but since I'm not actually down there it's hard to look at the bulliten board.


----------



## msherman (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is what the top looks like with clear on it


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

Damn that top is sexy!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 9, 2007)

msherman said:


> Here is what the top looks like with clear on it



Sweet, are you using Nitro or Polyurethane for a clear coat?

~A


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 9, 2007)

ooooo shiny


----------



## msherman (Aug 9, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> Sweet, are you using Nitro or Polyurethane for a clear coat?
> 
> ~A



Polyurethane


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 9, 2007)

heck yessssss


----------



## Durero (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm drooling...


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 9, 2007)

Durero said:


> I'm drooling...



Think, you'll be able to play it a bit before the years through.


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 17, 2007)

Another week and the finish will be done...at least by my estimates


----------



## msherman (Aug 29, 2007)

A sneak preview


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

msherman said:


> A sneak preview




ooooohhhh...
aaaaahhhhhhh...

what is the neck made of? walnut, maple and...


----------



## msherman (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> ooooohhhh...
> aaaaahhhhhhh...
> 
> what is the neck made of? walnut, maple and...



Wenge, Maple, & Padauk


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

msherman said:


> Wenge, Maple, & Padauk



ooooohhhh...
aaaaahhhhhhh...


----------



## XEN (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW!! That's hot as hell!!!!


----------



## msherman (Aug 29, 2007)

urklvt said:


> WOW!! That's hot as hell!!!!



Your 7 is getting the same treatment, but I will be adding trans brown to the top.


----------



## XEN (Aug 30, 2007)

msherman said:


> Your 7 is getting the same treatment, but I will be adding trans brown to the top.


Woohoo!!!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 30, 2007)

Great guitar, incredible look


----------



## Pauly (Aug 30, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Great guitar, incredible look


----------



## Groff (Aug 30, 2007)

Loving the finish!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking very nice.


----------



## swedenuck (Aug 30, 2007)

yes yes Y. E. S. YESSS


----------



## Durero (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## msherman (Oct 5, 2007)

Bryan`s beast completed It sounds like a monster through the Powerball Final weight is 8.89 lbs.
Unfortunately, the batteries in the camera died, so you will have to wait a few hours for better pics.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 5, 2007)

Like always there's nothing more I can do Mike, only


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 5, 2007)

wow. killer work.
the body shape isn't my cup of tea (which doesn't matter, because its not for me), but, as always, the craftsmanship looks top notch.


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's an insanely nice guitar. Seriously.


----------



## msherman (Oct 5, 2007)

A few better shots. The top is flamed walnut, back is northern white ash, neck is wenge/maple/padauk, and is eliptical carved, f/b is bokote. Lundgren M-7 in the bridge, Duncan Jazz-7 neck, strung .009- .054


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2007)

That is some awesome work


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything I could say would be an understatement. 

Amazing


----------



## DetunedLoon (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! My fanned fret envy just maxed out. That wood!
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## noodles (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn is the killer.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 6, 2007)

The fretboard looks really good, but the top isent scratching me in the right direction. 

How does the different woods interact with each other, what kind of sound can one expect from that combination ?


----------



## Durero (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Has a slight Alembic vibe to the shape I think. I love Alembics.

Definitely drool-worthy!


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd like to take a somber moment to send my warmest regards to the fine folks at Canadian customs. There was a glorious alarm about 20 minutes ago indicating I had a visitor...that could only mean one thing! (since pretty much everyone I know relatively close are either at work or still drunk) 
I can has mah gatar!
...Hold on a second there junior, you wouldn't happen to have $44.08 for import tax now would ya? Now one thing you have to know about myself, I only just secured a credit card last thursday which means it won't be in my hands till approximately next monday. Another thing to take note of, is after having a weekend full of boozing as aggressively as mine happened to end up, you really don't feel safe with cash in your own pocket. The excuse, "Well I do have enough for 7 more if I only tip 18%" is a constant in my repetiore.

Long story short the postman is coming back tomorrow and I will have said $44.08 in cool crispy cash awaiting his arrival. Now I'm going to go smoke a pack to aid me in feeling calm.


----------



## XEN (Oct 30, 2007)

oo Waiting SUCKSSS!!


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 30, 2007)

After about three weeks of shipping it finally got here, but now that it's so close it's fucking unbearable.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 30, 2007)

OOOMG dude, thats crazy. Me you and Leo have to get together soon i wanna see that thing


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 30, 2007)

What're you up to this weekend? I'm free after 2 Saturday I believe.


----------



## msherman (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, that sucks!
I marked the customs form as a "Gift, Commercial Cample, Guitar for Magazine review", and they still fucking tagged you for tax on it 
Plus the thing sat in customs for 12 days


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 30, 2007)

msherman said:


> A few better shots. The top is flamed walnut, back is northern white ash, neck is wenge/maple/padauk, and is eliptical carved, f/b is bokote. Lundgren M-7 in the bridge, Duncan Jazz-7 neck, strung .009- .054



i would totally tap that. \m/


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 30, 2007)

msherman said:


> Man, that sucks!
> I marked the customs form as a "Gift, Commercial Cample, Guitar for Magazine review", and they still fucking tagged you for tax on it
> Plus the thing sat in customs for 12 days



Next time you might as well bring it yourself.  



Metal Ken said:


> i would totally tap that. \m/



Tomorrow I will, several times.


----------



## msherman (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, the bright side is I know it`s finally going to get there 
I was freaking out there for a while. 

FWIW; I found out that the Canadian Postal Service is privately operated, and each branch is individually owned, so it`s a crapshoot if the delivery dates will be on time. The odds on a shipment showing up on time is the same as trying to hit on a Supermodel with success.


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 30, 2007)

Well in that case it would help if I were rich and had a boatload of coccaine to barter with.

This is what I'm talkin bout!

10:45 PST I get that same alert that someone is at my door, unless a certain co-workers friend somehow found out where I lived, then it was mah gatar! This time I can has it cuz I having cash!

Anywho...They were taken on a webcam, but they'll do. I know present to you me...filthy dirty having just awoken, and my fairytale love.

Since I can't take a webcam to the door we'll just pretend this random box found it's way up my stairs after magically unlocking the door with no opposable thumbs.





Fuckin choice! Douchebag grin included free of charge.

Alright darlin I've been waiting too long to fuck around, get on all fours.





After a quick glance around in search of opening implements, I have a revelation. I AM A NORDIC CANADIAN LIBERATOR OF BEER AND ALL THINGS MAPLEY!!! I AM AN WEAPON BIATCH.




Good old Jack Johnston catches the carboardy scent and promptly pounces.

With a little help from Thomas O'Leary the head of the creature is breached with ease.





No we see the fresh innards...but underneath the amniotic fluids is something different. Hmmm.





I do enjoy playing with goo.





Time to go for it.




(Nevermind the creepy bug eye, I just haven't had a beer in 17 hours)

This is going to involve some leverage.





Holy Shit, A GATAR!!





At this point the world is so fuckin surreal.





Times like this I wish I had the super power to grow my hair back on command.





A shot for all you back door men.





And you back door gals.




...Stop right there Stitch...

Shitty family shot from most to least metal, left to right.




(Absent in this picture are a Mutt Ibanez Stagestar strat, and a Samick Acoustic nearly in pieces)

What to do now?















Lots of beer and guitar playing today, Review to come after I get to play it through something other than a POD XTL. 

FIN


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice! How's it feel?


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Oct 31, 2007)

Me be a tad bit jealous.. plenty of beerto celebrate on everyone's behalf, though


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll be drowning in everyone's behalf by the time halloween's through.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome. looks great.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 31, 2007)

I demand better picture, of both the guitar and you.


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 31, 2007)

I demand you send me a digital camera  To facilitate said pictures.


----------



## angus (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats! I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Durero (Nov 1, 2007)

Right on man!!!
Give me a call - I'll be around this weekend and you're most welcome to bring that beauty over here & play through my tube amp gear if you like 
Erg jam ftw


----------



## hanachanmaru (Nov 11, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> Well in that case it would help if I were rich and had a boatload of coccaine to barter with.
> 
> This is what I'm talkin bout!
> 
> ...




Hi there i am newbie here hope u could share me your experience with your guitar ... how does it sounds and the masterwork should be flawless i guess !!! but how much you got it for??? sorry if thats a sensitive question please have the right not to answer hahaha thanks there


----------



## Apophis (Nov 11, 2007)

Post more, better picks and a loooooooooooooooong review


----------



## swedenuck (Dec 27, 2013)

Sweet Jesus, I brought this back from the dead for two reasons. Firstly to re-live the process of a poorly conceived guitar coming to life. It saddens me that I didn't have the foresight to take ergonomics more into consideration in designing the body shape, as well as the huge gap between the bass side saddles and bridge pickup... Shame on me and Mike there, he should have spoken up in advocacy against my shortsightedness. To think what I could've gotten for that 2 grand from Mike before things went to hell. I do t suppose anyone on here knows there whereabouts of this monster now do they?


----------



## mcd (Dec 27, 2013)

swedenuck said:


> Sweet Jesus, I brought this back from the dead for two reasons. Firstly to re-live the process of a poorly conceived guitar coming to life. It saddens me that I didn't have the foresight to take ergonomics more into consideration in designing the body shape, as well as the huge gap between the bass side saddles and bridge pickup... Shame on me and Mike there, he should have spoken up in advocacy against my shortsightedness. To think what I could've gotten for that 2 grand from Mike before things went to hell. I do t suppose anyone on here knows there whereabouts of this monster now do they?



I saw the first post date and thought one of two things:1 this was a long time for a build and 2 fvcking noobs and necro bumps


----------



## swedenuck (Dec 27, 2013)

Haha plz, I come here so rarely these days. Couldn't help but get all nostalgic. There's only a handful left on this forum that posted when I actually paid attention to the coming and goings... Kinda strange


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 27, 2013)

msherman said:


> A few better shots. The top is flamed walnut, back is northern white ash, neck is wenge/maple/padauk, and is eliptical carved, f/b is bokote. Lundgren M-7 in the bridge, Duncan Jazz-7 neck, strung .009- .054



Where did you get this....GANDALF?


----------



## swedenuck (Dec 27, 2013)

Bwahaha, and yes ... For a while, I DID NOT GAS!!!!!!


----------

